# My recording set-up



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

Just putting this up here to see if there is any advice. I am lacking acoustic treatments which I know are probably the most important thing. It is a priority but I'm putting egg-crate up today

I have a PC recording set-up. 

The entire signal path is:
Left: Audiotechnica AT2020 Condernsor Mic
Right: Shure SP 58 (which has a roll-off at around 15k so it seems somewhat muffled. Trying to replace it...I have a Nady Starfire I've never used, I can look that one up too.
Stereo XLR Into Preamp: Presonus DP, Dual Path Tube Preamp
Stereo XLR to TRS balanced Samson C-com stereo compressor
TRS Balanced into PC Interface: Presonus Firebox

I would like a realistic recording of usually only vocals and guitar. I'm goint to set a limit of two harmonies each song.

In the past I have produced everything myself, poorly, and have relied heavily on multiple tracks to cover voice descrepencies or whatever. I have a good voice, I know most people think that but I do, its genetic. Which helps out alot. The problem is I have, historically, been lazy. I'm going to try to fix that this time. The issue is that this time I am not hiding either my guitar or my voice in piles of layers which have always, eventually, destroyed the sound quality of the recording. 

Any sound advice or experiences on the above mentioned equipment?


----------



## GemaRastem (Jun 15, 2005)

I have never seen/heard a Nady product that I liked. just my 2 cents. what software are you using?


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

adobe audition 1.5. you're right, the nady sounds like bright, shiny poo.


----------



## my89_928gt (Aug 22, 2006)

I do not have experience but, should not the left and the right mic and preamp be exactly the same? Especially for a quality recording?
I have not used the software that you mentioned(or any other for that purpose) though I do have it. If you have a Mac their is some neat looking software(SoundTrackPro) for it(sure Windows has similar). Was planning to record my brother in laws band but, have not gotten that far.


----------



## Jtejedor (Dec 19, 2008)

Audition is a great audio recording program what instruments do you play?


----------



## Joel_Eng (Dec 30, 2008)

AWC said:


> Just putting this up here to see if there is any advice. I am lacking acoustic treatments which I know are probably the most important thing. It is a priority but I'm putting egg-crate up today
> 
> I have a PC recording set-up.
> 
> ...


No experience on your equipment, but acoustic insight.

Acoustically isolate the sources as best you can (pillows, blankets, curtains,,, whatever you have), keep the room quiet (PC fans and such), and above all,,,, Don't tweak your original master tape, record the best you can with what you have, tinker with it later.

As far as mics go, use their weak points to better place them in the correct application. (a weak mic can be a good mic in the right situation)

Get a great pair of headphones! Beyerdynamic DT880's are a nice choice.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

my89_928gt said:


> I do not have experience but, should not the left and the right mic and preamp be exactly the same? Especially for a quality recording?
> I have not used the software that you mentioned(or any other for that purpose) though I do have it. If you have a Mac their is some neat looking software(SoundTrackPro) for it(sure Windows has similar). Was planning to record my brother in laws band but, have not gotten that far.


perhaps. I use a the solo AT2020 for vocals. the two mismatched mics are for stereo guitar work. I know a matched set of mics would be the best option but...priorities and all.



Jtejedor said:


> Audition is a great audio recording program what instruments do you play?


guitar and vocals. also the lord...the real one not the other one that reuiresd capitilzation, blessed me with the gift of gab



Joel_Eng said:


> No experience on your equipment, but acoustic insight.
> 
> Acoustically isolate the sources as best you can (pillows, blankets, curtains,,, whatever you have), keep the room quiet (PC fans and such), and above all,,,, Don't tweak your original master tape, record the best you can with what you have, tinker with it later.
> 
> ...


indeed. the loudest thing in my studio is, depending on time of day, the creeking of the guitar on its strap, will need a new strap. No electronics in the guitar so its a matter of positioning.


----------



## Joel_Eng (Dec 30, 2008)

AWC said:


> perhaps. I use a the solo AT2020 for vocals. the two mismatched mics are for stereo guitar work. I know a matched set of mics would be the best option but...priorities and all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Creeking is not a bad thing, neither is hearing you breathe, or pick noises, or the sound of your fingers rubbing the strings,,, these all give the sound a realistic character, makes it sound natural.

For that matter, hearing a little bit of the walls, maybe kicking a music stand, the creek of the chair,,, Don’t try to remove them,,, just avoid things that have nothing to do with the performance.

You might want to try this,,, it’s free. Download Audio, Telephony and Dictation Programs by NCH Software
Theoretically, once you learn the basics, you could record both channels with a single mic, left first, right second.

Now here is the cool part, you will listen to your first pass in the headphones while you record yourself in harmony to the second track.

Then you take those two files (one left only, the other right only), and lay them on top of each other for a stereo harmony.

Then you listen to the instrumental (harmony guitar) in the headphones, and sing you heart out in the same mic you used on the guitar in the first place, then lay that on top of what you have already.

It is possible,,, for free.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

kinda sounds like a Beck thing to do....will take some real patience. How bout this, I'll record some tracks up right proper and send them your way. You can mix em up right proper and poof, we got music. What do you think?


----------



## Joel_Eng (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL !!!
If you wish, please do,,, First off I'd love to hear your work. Secondly if I can't handle it, I'll pass it off to a friend of mine, he owns Reedurban Records (he got lots of cool tools).

I'm game.


----------



## Joel_Eng (Dec 30, 2008)

P.S. Do you know why Hollywood uses those clapper boards ?
It creates a marker point on both the film (visually) and the audio (rise time of the crash) so that they can do a precision sync when they get mixed together.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

Via sendspace? Reckon....perhaps 6 tracks, tops. I never have percussion...too lazy. 
For example:

Tracks
1. Main Vocals
2. Harmony
3. Rythm
4. Picking
5. Lead
6. a play by play, voice expressing what's up...kinda like a nararation <<--(I changed the spelling of that word thrice, **** it) to explain my train of thought. Then track 6 could be erased or replaced to explain the replacing train of thought...make sense?

Do you have audition? acid? I have copies of all these....legally, of course.


----------



## WmAx (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll recommend some extremely nice mics that are low cost: Behringer B5

It has a very flat response, better than anything else I know of, until you get to _much_ higher price range. It has an omni capsule and cardoid capsule. Both have very flat response.

Actual measurements:









Please note: I am giving you 1dB increment scale. The graphs provided by the manufacturers have far less resolution, so their curve looks flatter than reality, assuming their curve is in any way accurate in the first place.

Most recording mics don't even approach this level of accuracy. BTW, the graphs posted from the manufacturer are pretty much a joke 99% of the time.

The closest to the B5 so far as price I have found is the Studio Projects C4. But it still costs almost 2x what the B5 costs, and it's response is inferior, and build quality (visible machine work) is also inferior.

I don't a reason why the B5 can't be used to produce maximum fidelity recordings.

Just about the only thing you can critisize on the B5 is the treble roll off. It's -2dB at 15kHz; -5.5dB at 20kHz. However, bandwidth over 14kHz just is not important according to the standing perceptual research*[1]*. This mic's usable response is about 16-17khz maximum.

-Chris

Reference
[1] Which Bandwidth Is Necessary for Optimal Sound Transmission?
G. PLENGE, H. JAKUBOWSKI, AND P. SCHONE
JAES, Volume 28 Number 3 pp. 114-119; March 1980


----------

